
Learn Enough JavaScript to Be Dangerous by Michael Hartl - mhartl
https://www.learnenough.com/javascript-tutorial
======
mhartl
This is a 296-page JavaScript tutorial I recently finished. The full text is
available for free online; for more about the book, and for a 20% launch
discount on the ebook formats, see the launch post here:

[https://news.learnenough.com/learn-enough-javascript-to-
be-d...](https://news.learnenough.com/learn-enough-javascript-to-be-dangerous)

